

The Vegas Hotspot That Broke All the Rules - danso
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-archaeology/The-Vegas-Hotspot-That-Broke-All-the-Rules-183849101.html?c=y&story=fullstory&device=ipad

======
ChuckMcM
When I lived in Vegas (the 70's) pretty much everyone figured that the other
Casinos had told the owners of the Moulin Rouge that one way or another they
were going out of business. And after doing so, the owners took the money and
ran. As with any community the 'movers and shakers' all knew each other and
things they wanted to happen, happened.

That said, I have only seen steady progress since that time to the present in
making the town more color blind. Yes there are still episodes of racism (my
sister and parents still live there over 40 years!) not always from the folks
you would expect, but moving down the scale from this portrayal in the 50's
to, from an institutional standpoint, gone today. From a citizenry standpoint
it still needs work. But that too gets better.

------
wozniacki
_Cole learned his lesson the night a Strip doorman turned him away. “But
that’s Nat King Cole,” his white companion said._

 _“I don’t care if he’s Jesus Christ,” said the doorman. “He’s a n-----, and
he stays out.”_

Fifty years may seem like a long time. It will be 2063 in fifty years time.

Musk's Hyperloop could be everywhere or not depending on what kind of snags it
hits along the way.[1]

Cancer could be cured, too, again depending on who you ask.[2]

However, what is always far more elusive to predict is the social realm of
problems.

Unlike technological advancements, societal whims and mores are trickier and
are beset by a very different set of challenges.

Will we have reached a veritable post-racial society by then?

We could only wish.

[1]
[http://www.rand.org/pubs/papers/P4874.html](http://www.rand.org/pubs/papers/P4874.html)

[2] [http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/personalized-medicine-
vs...](http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/personalized-medicine-vs-
evolution/)

